# marijuana and parkinsons disease



## dopeydog (Jan 3, 2014)

hello everyone, a good friend of mine's father has parkinsons disease. he has expressed interest in trying marijuana for trying to treat his symptoms associated with the disease. we live in a non-medical state and can not exactly talk to the doctor regarding this. he actually tried, the doc didn't want to hear it. they atribute his parkinsons to prolonged exposure to agent orange and other toxins during vietnam. needless to say the VA has him on all sorts of nasty meds. and that is who he primarly deals with the VA doctors.

he is a 70 year old man and with the exception of parkinsons has no other ailments and is in pretty good health. i'm at a total loss as to what advice to give to him regarding trying marijuana? he has never smoked in his entire life so this would be his first canabis expirience. i'm wondering if any others know of any parkinsons patients that use marijuana to treat there symtoms? and if even marijuana is even a viable med for treating parkinsons at all.

if so could you point me to any sources for info on the topic or share any stories please. and what method of ingestion they prefer. thanks alot


----------



## CaretakerDad (Jan 3, 2014)

Have him watch this youTube video on RSO and Parkinsons. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXg1huWisKI


----------



## dopeydog (Jan 3, 2014)

many thanks CaretakerDad, i will watch it and make certain to get him to as well.


----------



## dopeydog (Jan 3, 2014)

i like the oil method they were using to consume it. do they have to use high CBD flowers for making it or any quality flower would do?

also i see Rick Simson oil, and had read about him in magazines and thought about the oil before. is that the same oil the guys in the video were consuming? the guy saying it didn't realy catch him a buzz unless he took to much. this would be a serious bonus and make it apealing to the guy who i would like to make some for.


----------



## EGrower (Jan 3, 2014)

dopeydog said:


> i like the oil method they were using to consume it. do they have to use high CBD flowers for making it or any quality flower would do?
> 
> also i see Rick Simson oil, and had read about him in magazines and thought about the oil before. is that the same oil the guys in the video were consuming? the guy saying it didn't realy catch him a buzz unless he took to much. this would be a serious bonus and make it apealing to the guy who i would like to make some for.


I would start him off by smoking it first. Ingesting oils for your first cannabis experience could be very uncomfortable and intense and he may not like it. Smoking it has an instantaneous effect whereas ingesting it depending on what type it is, could take anywhere from 20 minutes - 2 hours to kick in.


----------



## dopeydog (Jan 3, 2014)

yea i was thinking more along the lines of a high cbd oil or extract of some sort. i had heard they don't get you to high if at all but help with certain ailments and more and more persons were seeking them out. even some children were taking high CBD extracts for seizures i had heard somewhere but they did not get them high.

i'm afraid smoking may turn him away from ever trying it again he is not the type of recreational drug/alchohal user in any way. and it may be to intense?


----------



## CaretakerDad (Jan 3, 2014)

dopeydog said:


> i like the oil method they were using to consume it. do they have to use high CBD flowers for making it or any quality flower would do?
> 
> also i see Rick Simson oil, and had read about him in magazines and thought about the oil before. is that the same oil the guys in the video were consuming? the guy saying it didn't realy catch him a buzz unless he took to much. this would be a serious bonus and make it apealing to the guy who i would like to make some for.



It is recommended that you start him off with a dose 1/2 the size of a grain of rice 3-4 times a day and work your way up to about a gram a day. I personally take a full capsule, close to a gram, every night before bed. I use a 10 mL syringe to load it into single "O" Vegetable capsules i buy at the health food store. FYI while smoking RSO may be easier to tolerate it is not medicinally beneficial to do so. To get the proper effect it must be ingested.


----------



## dopeydog (Jan 3, 2014)

would you know of a link where i could get the proccessing details for the oil?


----------



## CaretakerDad (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, yes I do 

http://phoenixtears.ca/make-the-medicine/


----------



## dopeydog (Jan 3, 2014)

many thanks for looking out brother


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 4, 2014)

MJ can ease reduce the shakes, but not cure


Several things to investigate to cure

the connection between fluoride aluminum and the brain
heavy metals
overload of Omega 6 (99% of fried foods)
overload of calcium
importance of magnesium supplements
broken cell wall chlorella
krill oil
Dr Hulda Clark _liver cleanse_
soil-based probiotics to restore intestinal microflora (search pet flora)


----------



## dopeydog (Jan 4, 2014)

yes we all realize ganja wouldn't be any sort of cure just maybe something to improve his quality of life more than anything.

it seems like you know a little about the disease your self. have you heard any of those things can possibly cure? 

i myself realy do not know much about parkinsons he is the only person i know personaly with it. he came to me only becouse he knows im a marijuana user is all, the only one he knows. luckily quality bud is not a problem, high CBD bud or oil is something that will take time however. i will have to produce it myself.

in the mean time i don't know whether to try giving him edibles or extracts made with normal buds or trim?


----------

